# Did fermented foods help you?



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

I recently started fermenting veggies and adding them to my diet, like small portions to go with each meal. So far it seems to help with constipation.

Any of you on fermented foods? Experiences?


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I once, without realizing it, ate moulding grated cheese. There wasn't that much mould on it, so you could hardly tell. It tasted the same as fresh cheese. I didn't notice the mould on it, until I finished most of my sandwich. lol. But I did go to the toilet a bit easier after that. Mould must be good for something I guess. I would never trust GM foods, no matter what others say. They contain too many harmful chemicals. And why are these farmers and government ignoring that chemicals are harmful to our bodies? Hmmmmm.


----------



## DbabyWallace (May 31, 2013)

I agree with ELIMINATING GM food, especially things with corn or corn syrup in them. I don't experience much relief from consuming fermented foods like Greek yogurt or blue cheese, BUT it's so good for you and it couldn't hurt! The right fermented foods are shown to be really beneficial. I'd recommend drinking Kombucha. Go to your local health food store... I'm sure they'd have some there. Basically, it is fermented green tea. It is *so* good for your digestive track. You can also make it at home. My father makes kombucha. It super cost efficient and tastes great. Do some research on it. I think you'd like Kombucha! Tastes better than other fermented foods. ; ) hehe God Bless. : )


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

Yes, I eat Kim Chi or kimchi or kimchee, a Korean fermented cabbage food, every day. I get the Kim Chi starter by going to my favorite local Chinese restaurant, and I order a large order of Kim Chi "to go" and then take it home and add it to fresh cabbage and spices.

Here is a step by step recipe to follow, but I changed for my own tastes, and of course, I use a "starter culture" from my local Chinese restaurant. I also don't use much salt at all, because I don't want to inhibit the bacteria from growing.

http://www.chow.com/recipes/29505-basic-napa-cabbage-kimchi-kimchee

And yes, I do think that Kimchi helps me to be more regular and far less constipated than ever before.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

DbabyWallace said:


> I agree with ELIMINATING GM food, especially things with corn or corn syrup in them. I don't experience much relief from consuming fermented foods like Greek yogurt or blue cheese, BUT it's so good for you and it couldn't hurt! The right fermented foods are shown to be really beneficial. I'd recommend drinking Kombucha. Go to your local health food store... I'm sure they'd have some there. Basically, it is fermented green tea. It is *so* good for your digestive track. You can also make it at home. My father makes kombucha. It super cost efficient and tastes great. Do some research on it. I think you'd like Kombucha! Tastes better than other fermented foods. ; ) hehe God Bless. : )


Yes! Kombucha is great for your digestive track. When I drain away the liquid from the first fermentation, I set it out in a new clean glass jar on my kitchen countertop, with a cloth lid, and let it go through a full second fermentation, to use up most of the remaining sugar. That way I can drink it without spiking my blood sugar.


----------



## DbabyWallace (May 31, 2013)

Gooby said:


> Yes, I eat Kim Chi or kimchi or kimchee, a Korean fermented cabbage food, every day. I get the Kim Chi starter by going to my favorite local Chinese restaurant, and I order a large order of Kim Chi "to go" and then take it home and add it to fresh cabbage and spices.
> 
> Here is a step by step recipe to follow, but I changed for my own tastes, and of course, I use a "starter culture" from my local Chinese restaurant. I also don't use much salt at all, because I don't want to inhibit the bacteria from growing.
> 
> ...


This link will be SO helpful. Thank you! My dad and I are trying to eat more fermented foods, for both our health... I will definitely use this link. I can't stand the thought of eating fermented cabbage on its own like he does. Thank you!


----------

